# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  866VAE DSL performance

## stel_0

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

έχω ένα 866VAE και παίζει σε μια 24 DSL. Σε σύγκριση με τον Intracom της HOL παρατήρησα ότι το Cisco έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής (download/upload, noise margin, attenuation κλπ) αλλά σε speedtests το Intracom έχει γρηγορότερο ping και καλύτερο goodput.

To configuration είναι από εδώ. Δοκίμασα χωρίς sub-interface, χωρίς MTU στο dialer και στο ATM αλλά δεν κέρδισα κάτι...

Καμιά πρόταση ?

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Μπορείς να κάνεις post το configuration?

----------


## stel_0

Είναι ίδιο με του link αλλά θα το κάνω 


```
!
! Last configuration change at 13:43:14 UTC Sat May 10 2014 by steladmin
version 15.2
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
service password-encryption
no service dhcp

boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
logging buffered 51200 warnings
no aaa new-model
wan mode dsl
!
!
!
!
!
!
no ip domain lookup
ip domain name 866VAE_R1
ip cef
no ipv6 cef
!
!
!
controller VDSL 0
!
!
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface Ethernet0
 no ip address
 shutdown
!
interface FastEthernet0
 switchport access vlan 172
 no ip address
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
 shutdown
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet3
 switchport access vlan 69
 no ip address
!
interface GigabitEthernet0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH_LAN$
 no ip address
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
 shutdown
!
interface Vlan69
 ip address 192.168.69.1 255.255.255.252
!
interface Vlan172
 ip address 172.18.18.2 255.255.255.252
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface Dialer1
 mtu 1492
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname @#$$%#%^#$@
 ppp chap password 7 035751591558747654
 ppp pap sent-username @#%#$ password 7 ΔΦΗΓΦΓΔ
!
ip forward-protocol nd
no ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 360 requests 10
!
!
access-list 1 permit 192.168.69.2
access-list 1 permit 172.18.18.0 0.0.0.3 log
mac-address-table aging-time 15
!
!
control-plane
!
!
line con 0
 exec-timeout 15 0
 absolute-timeout 15
 logging synchronous
 login local
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 1 in
 exec-timeout 15 0
 privilege level 15
 absolute-timeout 15
 logging synchronous
 login local
 monitor
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler allocate 60000 1000
!
end
```

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Απο μια γρήγορη ματια:
1) PPPoE δεν χρειάζεται subinterface 
2) λειπει το default IP route 
3) για security καλό είναι να κόψεις το cdp στον dialer.

----------


## stel_0

1) δεν έπαιζε χωρίς sub-interface
2) υπάρχει αλλά δεν είναι σχετικό 
3) έχει no cdp run (global) all;a δεν το έκανα c/p εδώ

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά άσχετα όλα αυτά που είπες με το θέμα που ανέφερα αρχικά. Cheers

----------


## d.stathopoulos

1) δεν έπαιζε χωρίς sub-interface
> περίεργο... έχεις δοκιμάσει configuration σε PPPoA ? 

2) Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αλλά άσχετα όλα αυτά που είπες με το θέμα που ανέφερα αρχικά
true, αλλά αρχικά πρέπει να αποκλείσουμε μερικά άχρηστα πράγματα στο configuration. 

Τώρα, απορίες σχετικές με το θέμα:
- Έχεις proxy arp enabled στον Dialer?
- Έχεις enabled route-cache enabled στον Dialer?

----------


## stel_0

1) με PPPoA δεν έπαιζε καθόλου. 

2) δεν επιρρεάζουν το performance αυτά που αναφέραμε

3) proxy arp είναι ενεργοποιημένο by default αλλά άσχετο με το θέμα και αυτό νομίζω... Εξηγήσου εδώ λοιπόν...
 το route cache (κόλλησα αρχικά αλλά είναι το CEF) παίζει γιατί είναι by default.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Έχεις statistics από


```
show ip cache
sh ip cef
show interface stats
```

----------


## purpleaura

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
> 
> έχω ένα 866VAE και παίζει σε μια 24 DSL. Σε σύγκριση με τον Intracom της HOL παρατήρησα ότι το Cisco έχει καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής (download/upload, noise margin, attenuation κλπ) αλλά σε speedtests το Intracom έχει γρηγορότερο ping και καλύτερο goodput.
> 
> To configuration είναι από εδώ. Δοκίμασα χωρίς sub-interface, χωρίς MTU στο dialer και στο ATM αλλά δεν κέρδισα κάτι...
> 
> Καμιά πρόταση ?


Τι είναι το goodput;;;;;;;;; Πως έκανες speedtest;

----------


## stel_0

> Τι είναι το goodput;;;;;;;;; Πως έκανες speedtest;


speedtest με ΟΟKLA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodput

----------


## SfH

Για τι ταχύτητες και τι διαφορές μιλάμε ? Δεν έχει και την πιο γρήγορη cpu ο 866.

----------


## stel_0

> Για τι ταχύτητες και τι διαφορές μιλάμε ? Δεν έχει και την πιο γρήγορη cpu ο 866.


Eσένα περίμενα  :Smile:  Προφανώς ναι δεν είναι κανά hardcore ο 866. Που για την ιστορία εξαρχής έχω γράψει λάθος μοντέλο στο thread μιας κι ο router είναι 867. 

Η διαφορές είναι 0.5 mbps στο download και ντάξει στο upload είναι αμελητέα. Αυτό που με τρελαίνει είναι ότι το interface (ΑΤΜ) του cisco δείχνει καλύτερα στατιστικά από αυτό του παρόχου, αλλά στο speedtest κερδίζει του παροχου, χωρίς ο Cisco να τρώει ζόρια πουθενά στη cpu του.

----------

